# Really Big FW Fish!



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

So For Father's Day My wife and Son took me on a trip up the Columbia River Gorge, absolutely beautiful scenery, almost like another planet! Anyway, we stopped at the Bonneville Dam where they have a large (and very old) fish hatchery. Among the public displays were several large ponds with variuos sizes of trout and salmon in them. 
But at the end of the path was a big pond complete with an underwater viewing window where you could look at :







a 65 year old, 12 foot long, 800 lb white sturgeon!

It was huge! That mouth looked like it could swallow my son whole.

more pics:   just had to show 'ya!


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

those are very beautiful fish!!!!!!


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

We went to an aquarium for father's day too!


----------

